# Asbestos in 1960's Drywall?



## MittensCat (Mar 23, 2017)

I recently took an asbestos awareness training class for my maintenance job at a school. I learned that both plaster and drywall may contain it. Ironically, I did a minor demolition in which my wife and I removed plaster from the 1930's and drywall from the 1960's, a week before the class. I wish I had known. I'm hoping someone out there works in the field or has done something similar. I realize that this is mostly an anxiety issue considering what's done is done.I hope that the asbestos would be in relatively small amounts compared to pipe insulation or transite. Can anyone tell me how dangerous asbestos in these products are and what I should do to clean up the space? It might help me forgive myself for this foolish mistake. :vs_worry:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be to concerned about it. The folks that have suffered the ill effects of asbestos have been exposed to massive quantities of it for extended periods of time. 

Combine that with the fact that those who most directly are afflicted with Asbestosis were also smokers. Smoking paralyzes the cilia in your lungs which impacts the ability of your lungs to expel the fibers. 

More folks are exposed to more harm by working with fiberglass at this point. 

Don't worry...you will be fine.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about a one time possible exposure. I would wear a good respirator and clean up really well. No matter what some try to get people to believe, minor exposure to stuff that has some asbestos in it is not as dangerous as radioactive material. I don't mean stuff that's mostly or 100% asbestos like pipe insulation or a fire blanket. I'd stay away from stuff like that.


----------



## MittensCat (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you guys very much. It helps put my mind at ease a bit. I am going to wet everything down before cleaning.


----------

